# Easy Livin'



## K9Kirk (Oct 19, 2019)

1



 
View attachment 180982
2



3



4


----------



## Winona (Oct 19, 2019)

Great photos! Are these with your Tamron?


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 19, 2019)

Good set! I especialy like the feather detail - particularly on the Egret.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 19, 2019)

Winona said:


> Great photos! Are these with your Tamron?



Thank you and yes, taken with the Tamron.



Flying Panda said:


> Good set! I especialy like the feather detail - particularly on the Egret.



Thank you.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 20, 2019)

Another nice batch.


----------



## Bear Dale (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice series, that first bird is very beautiful.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2019)

I love the first one.   But of course I’m bokeh crazed...


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Another nice batch.





Bear Dale said:


> Nice series, that first bird is very beautiful.





SquarePeg said:


> I love the first one.   But of course I’m bokeh crazed...



Thanks everyone and #1 for me, also. It's like he's staring off into some fantasy land.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2019)

It’s the bokeh!


----------

